# Thursday night drinks / Beer lovers get-together | 13th January - Hofbräuhaus



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

*Thursday night drinks / Beer lovers' get-together | 13th January - Hofbräuhaus*









*Date & Time:* January 13, 2011 - 9pm onwards
*Location:* Hofbräuhaus / JW Marriott Hotel Dubai
*Info:* Knowledge is power
*Map:* Don't get lost

Thanks to some dear(!) friends who have been complaining lately, here it goes..

Let's make a difference and combine the traditional "Thursday night drinks" series with 2011's first "Beer lovers get-together" night!

Anyone enjoying beer is welcome to hop on the train and join us for this great night. All those regulars of the "Thursday night drinks" meetings, here's a nice chance to spice it up a little for you as well 

Beer being world's no 1 socialising agent will be our VIP guest and will be helping us enjoy ourselves throughout the night.

And for those who don't enjoy beer/alcohol or do not drink at all, you're also welcome to come around and discover this sensational beauty with us 

New in Dubai, been to busy to feed your social side lately, bored of the regular "Thursday night drinks" meetingslove, want some serious beer..? Here's the perfect opportunity....

If you're one of those who just can't drink beer, don't worry or feel shy to show up.. I can personally guarantee that you'll be having some great fun with the rest of your kind while we pile you up and set you on fire :flame:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My arm has been twisted, I'm in.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It sounds good! I will try to make it but my dad's coming so I might be busy not drinking elsewhere!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Looks like there's going to be a testosterone overload at Haufbrauhaus this Thursday! Great choice of venue


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> *Date & Time:* January 13, 2011 - 9pm onwards
> *Location:* Hofbräuhaus / JW Marriott Hotel Dubai
> *Info:* Knowledge is power
> *Map:* Don't get lost
> ...


can i send you a pm about this, please?
thank you.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im not a beer fan,but wouldnt mind joining for some fun


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> My arm has been twisted, I'm in.


If you weren't the first one to respond to this I could have lost my faith in beer & humanity.. Just as expected 



Moe78 said:


> It sounds good! I will try to make it but my dad's coming so I might be busy not drinking elsewhere!


Just bring your dad along, variety is fun.. Could turn into something strange though, which could also be fun haha



pamela0810 said:


> Wow! Looks like there's going to be a testosterone overload at Haufbrauhaus this Thursday! Great choice of venue


That's supposed to be a good thing though, right? 



Bon Bon said:


> Im not a beer fan,but wouldnt mind joining for some fun


As promised, there'll be a bonfire area for non-drinkers and you're most welcome of course


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just curious, where exactly do you plan on having this bonfire area seeing as Hofbrauhaus is indoors! :confused2:
Too much testosterone is NEVER a good thing!!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Aah don't worry, I'll improvise 
Hey watch it, you're discussing the testosterone issue with a guy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Aah don't worry, I'll improvise
> Hey watch it, you're discussing the testosterone issue with a guy


There's also going to be a burping competition at the end of the night, isn't there?  No testosterone event is complete without a good old fashioned burp-off!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hear Pammy is last year's expatforum burping champ 

My dad's not a drinker or a smoker! I don't think he knows I drink either!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I just guess she's scaring off the competition??

Well you might try telling your dad it's just apple juice, we'll get rid of the head anyway


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just curious, where exactly do you plan on having this bonfire area seeing as Hofbrauhaus is indoors! :confused2:
> Too much testosterone is NEVER a good thing!!


The bonfire area is for the non-drinkers so we can burn the heathens.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> The bonfire area is for the non-drinkers so we can burn the heathens.


omg... i suppose i'm the very first one to burn down in flames... i don't smoke, drink, or eat indian food... what's left of my social life in dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> The bonfire area is for the non-drinkers so we can burn the heathens.


I'll get my halloween costume out, just to add dramatic effect!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

cami said:


> omg... i suppose i'm the very first one to burn down in flames... i don't smoke, drink, or eat indian food... what's left of my social life in dubai?


I know a few like you and they seem to be getting along well.. You'll survive too 



pamela0810 said:


> I'll get my halloween costume out, just to add dramatic effect!


Told you it would be an opportunity to spice up the regular thursday night drinks!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Qetad, good initiative, thanks! Good to see someone organising the Thursday Night Drinks in another part of town. We've been wanting to organise it in the Deira / Bur Dubai part for a while and I think this will actually be the first time we are going there!

On a sidenote, please do try to get people send you private messages, so that you can give them your phone number in case they can't find you. Which reminds me, I don't have your phonenumber (or your real name for that matter  ), so let me send you a private message straight away.

I'll be dropping by for a drink on Thursday anyway, looking forward. Of course the drinks are open for everybody and everyone and is not necessarily a "testosterone" event or anything like that. Any regular to the Thursday Night Drinks will be able to tell you that we always have very diverse, welcoming and open groups free for anyone to join. Just so that everybody knows.

Which also brings me to the following point. Did you know we've been organising the Thursday Night Drinks since 15th of July last year? That means that next week we'll be celebrating our first 6 month anniversary. I'll be putting up a thread coming weekend including all details for that one! Time to celebrate!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Hey Qetad, good initiative, thanks! Good to see someone organising the Thursday Night Drinks in another part of town. We've been wanting to organise it in the Deira / Bur Dubai part for a while and I think this will actually be the first time we are going there!
> 
> On a sidenote, please do try to get people send you private messages, so that you can give them your phone number in case they can't find you. Which reminds me, I don't have your phonenumber (or your real name for that matter  ), so let me send you a private message straight away.
> 
> ...


I can't believe you actually celebrate 6 monthaversaries  That is so adorable! 

Seeing as the JW is almost like home to me, I just might make an appearance.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I can't believe you actually celebrate 6 monthaversaries  That is so adorable!
> 
> Seeing as the JW is almost like home to me, I just might make an appearance.


Maybe it's a Dutch thing, but we'd always be looking for reasons to celebrate


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

This sounds like a good one, I might even show my face too.
I got plenty of testosterone to share around


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah MarcelDH, noticed the lack of variety and thought it might be good for a change!

I'll harass people to RSVP properly as the date gets closer.. Will be bugging people with PMs.. 

Frankly speaking 6th month anniversary doesn't really mean much to me(sorry got to be a year at least) but since you're ecstaticp) about it maybe we could try an open buffet treat or something?



mikeyb said:


> This sounds like a good one, I might even show my face too.I got plenty of testosterone to share around


Sounds like we're going to have some competition around :biggrin1:

Off topic but I just noticed there are 2 smilies with Israeli and Canadian flags.. Am I the only one noticing this?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It is an international forum, so its no surprise. Don't use them in the Dubai area though!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It is an international forum, so its no surprise. Don't use them in the Dubai area though!


What I meant was why only Canada & Israel and no other country?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmmmm its a Thursday, there is the opportunity beer, it can only mean one thing I must be be flying early in Friday morning....and hold on.... what's this...of course it's an 04:30 alarm call for the 07:15 to Bahrain. Blast it!

In the venacular so beloved of our most treasured American cousins I shall have to request a "rain check" (sic)...again.

Do please have a glass of dark foaming ale on my behalf.

All hail to the Ale!

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Well .. considering Pammy and Mikey are showing up ... I MIGHT just make it ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Well .. considering Pammy and Mikey are showing up ... I MIGHT just make it ...


Would you like Mikey and me to hold your hand while you drink your beer as well?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ari told me he would like that vewy vewy much thank you


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

)
So is it settled its gonna be beer night then?


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Pammy and a Burp-off?! How could one resist? See you there....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty please, with a cherry on top.



pamela0810 said:


> Would you like Mikey and me to hold your hand while you drink your beer as well?


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I would love to join, may I have some contact detail for the day please??? Thank you


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to post more to get the messaging facility activated


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok i will keep posting, hoping it will be activated before the party


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You all better have your alcohol licenses!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

marc said:


> You all better have your alcohol licenses!


It's being discussed elsewhere already stop confusing people


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Im safe!
I have mine even I dont enjoy beer that much !


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

marc said:


> You all better have your alcohol licenses! [/QUOTE
> 
> Its permanently inserted upside down in my wallet .... so I dont have to take it out everytime


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> All hail to the Ale!


Pity that you can't make it but I'm always happy to meet more beer lovers so we'll organize another night especially for beer lovers maybe in Belgian Beer Cafe or Brauhaus perhaps where you'll hopefully make it 



Amame said:


> I would love to join, may I have some contact detail for the day please??? Thank you


Earlier the rule was just 5 posts to activate PMs but I guess they've increased that :confused2:
just keep posting and it'll be enabled, drop me a PM then and I'll pass on my mobile..

--

Before I start harassing everyone, can you guys(and girls) RSVP with PMs so we can exchange contact details etc(though I noticed that some already know each other but I haven't met any with the intention to show up before)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes it takes a few hours to activate. I do believe it is so that if someone comes on and spams the list with five quick posts, they will not be able to send people messages right away.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sometimes it takes a few hours to activate. I do believe it is so that if someone comes on and spams the list with five quick posts, they will not be able to send people messages right away.


I guess you're right, now when I click on Amame's name I can see the option to send PM which wasn't there before though he/she had 5 posts..


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds like an ideal opportunity to de-stress after the week. 

Fingers crossed I don't get lost - this will be a new part of town for me, I normally whizz past on my way to the airport!

MP


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Make sure you get the day right too


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I may come along as well. Can the organisor PM me his number please?
What time does it start?


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

There's that gorgeous NZ sense of humour! Almost as good as the movie I hear 

See you Thursday night?
MP


Moe78 said:


> Make sure you get the day right too


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No idea if I will be coming, might be with dad and my uncle.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

I might be able to come along sounds like fun can you please pm me your details thanks.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

wonderwoman said:


> I might be able to come along sounds like fun can you please pm me your details thanks.


Just bumping up the thread 

(especially those who haven't replied to my PMs for confirmation) Alright guys&girls please let me know who's coming for sure.. Just a couple of hours left


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I may or may not come as I am unsure what plans I'll have tonight. Either way I am sure I will notice some people and I have your number


----------



## scoop (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope to get there and partake in the madness!!!
Please PM contact number in case I get lost - doh.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

qetadgzcb said:


> Just bumping up the thread
> 
> (especially those who haven't replied to my PMs for confirmation) Alright guys&girls please let me know who's coming for sure.. Just a couple of hours left


Hey there Qetadgzcb 

Sorry for not replying earlier. Looks like I'm going to be stuck at work till very late. I'm traveling next week so need to sort out a few things before I leave.

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like I might be coming to this after all now that Pammy's backed out  My dad abandoned me! sniff sniff


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

May pop in later have proir arrangements elswhere.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Looks like I might be coming to this after all now that Pammy's backed out  My dad abandoned me! sniff sniff


well I guess my dad could ditch anything for a free meal, so yeah it's possible


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Enjoy all on my behalf


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Wow
That was some night out - respect to getadzbcb for organising it.

what a turn out!! - it must rank as one of the biggest:clap2:

The bar was **it, the beer was **it (only 2 draft beers and a few bottles) the food was pretty average, but the company was amazing.:clap2: I really enjoyed it and met some new and old friends.

oh and the after party was cool:drum::rolleyes2::horn::crazy:


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds it was gr8 night over


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Wow
> oh and the after party was cool:drum::rolleyes2::horn::crazy:


Did not make it to the after party due to a few to many pints before arriving on the scene. 
Had a ball though thanks people 

:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you for organizing it, qetadzbcb :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

i had sooooooo much fun! lovely meeting new people and those i already knew  it would be great to see everyone again next time qetadzbcb books a place (you are thinking of organizing something soon, aren't you  )

and the party after... WOW, i'm still in cultural shock  but considering everything, it's been a while since i last had so much fun! thank you gentlemen for showing me a place with a view 

what a place... hard to imagine it wasn't thailand with a dubaian twist  fantastic music and performance though.

'twas a great night (and morning)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Wish I stayed out, I don't think that pork belly agreed with me (that's what I'm blaming anyway  ), waking up this morning and having to unblock my sink was not fun


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Wish I stayed out, I don't think that pork belly agreed with me (that's what I'm blaming anyway  ), waking up this morning and having to unblock my sink was not fun


poor you... and i thought you were having a great time and company and chose not to come with us oldER people 

chamomile tea, no sugar, and chicken soup later, if your stomach is settled. you could also try green tea with mint. add honey if you can't drink it unsweetened. you'll survive 

so side effects for me :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Wish I stayed out, I don't think that pork belly agreed with me (that's what I'm blaming anyway  ), waking up this morning and having to unblock my sink was not fun


Nothing to do with those very large beers you were having?


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon Gavtek


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

It was one hell of a night.. Enjoyed it so much, just can't describe it! Huge group, met great people, great conversations, great fun, amazing cultural diversity.. 

The place was s*** I admit but contrary to some oppositions I enjoyed the beer.. Not to mention drinking out of a liter mug, it was like weightlifting and got some exercise along with the beer 

Such a pity that I had to catch up with some other friends(which turned into the worst after party and actually no party at all) and couldn't tag along with the rest.. I'm so frustrated about it now 

Bottom line, it was awesome! Thanks to you all who showed up and made it so great !!! :clap2:

Btw, I think MarcelDH is upto something for next Thursday(6th month anniversary of Thursday Night Drinks thingy) so I'll pass this one, but if no one is upto it, I'll come up with something for the other week (with a better venue )


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

cami said:


> poor you... and i thought you were having a great time and company and chose not to come with us oldER people
> 
> chamomile tea, no sugar, and chicken soup later, if your stomach is settled. you could also try green tea with mint. add honey if you can't drink it unsweetened. you'll survive
> 
> so side effects for me :clap2:


Thanks scary lady, I'll keep it in mind, but I went with the tried and tested McDonalds and Starbucks combination


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmmm big beers ... what did I miss??


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> hmmmm big beers ... what did I miss??


1L mugs


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> 1L mugs


Looked more like Buckets of beer..........


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

1L .. that's quite a bit ... esp since I dont drink ...


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah it was quite a bit  Actually I'm done with beer this weekend, it has totally satisfied my need for beer.. Considering something else for tonight.. Don't know if you guys have ever tried it but Jebel Ali Club is kind of crazy when it comes to whiskey.. They're serving Glenfiddich for only 18AED.. Planning to spoil myself tonight


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

It was a great night, great crowd and great fun!  Thanks for making it. See you guys again next times!!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

cami said:


> what a place... hard to imagine it wasn't thailand with a dubaian twist  fantastic music and performance though.
> 
> 'twas a great night (and morning)


What happened there that reminds you of Thailand?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Amame said:


> What happened there that reminds you of Thailand?


better ask the guys, i may be biased


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great night indeed! Met a lot of new people, met some old people too, drank more than I had planned and ended up missing that after party because I had to wake up early today! 

I too am curious about this after party, tell us all cami!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I too am curious about this after party, tell us all cami!


What happens on the expatforum tour stays on tour


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Amame said:


> It was a great night, great crowd and great fun!  Thanks for making it. See you guys again next times!!


haha have you still got the business cards?:clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Did it go something like "me love you long time ... "


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

How many new wives do you have Mikeyb....????


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

stewart said:


> How many new wives do you have Mikeyb....????


None - this is what I went for - Cherie Garcia doing her bit


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> None - this is what I went for - Cherie Garcia doing her bit
> 
> YouTube - Cherie - Guns 'n Roses - Sweet child of mine - intro


Brilliant! Just watched their "Highway to Hell" performance on youtube. We should do a Thursday night drinks thingy here!!


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

although we were 3 hours late still it was nice to join and meet more new people.. )) didn't expect everybody would start leaving so early.. ))
looking forward to the next meeting..


----------



## Freaky Chakra (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Guys! Would love to join in next time....is anything happening for the 20th?


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Freaky Chakra said:


> Hey Guys! Would love to join in next time....is anything happening for the 20th?


I'm still expecting MarcelDH to come up with something.. Otherwise I have in mind a few options for Friday, 21st..


----------



## Freaky Chakra (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds Great!! I'm new to this forum.....can you tell me how this works? I mean how do you guys recognise each other offline?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We all dress up as zoo animals when we go out 

The organizer of the event can be messaged using the private/personal messaging feature on the site for his/her number.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> We all dress up as zoo animals when we go out


:clap2: next time I'm going to spend more time drinking with you


----------



## Freaky Chakra (Nov 9, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> We all dress up as zoo animals when we go out
> 
> The organizer of the event can be messaged using the private/personal messaging feature on the site for his/her number.


Interesting idea!! 

...but given what I've read here till now, I don't think costumes are really necessary  ha ha ha


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Freaky Chakra said:


> I don't think costumes are really necessary  ha ha ha


no, not wearing a costume only happens when we do the halloween get together. the rest of the year we spend time indoors and go out when the moon is full, but still wear costumes and make up


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

cami said:


> no, not wearing a costume only happens when we do the halloween get together. the rest of the year we spend time indoors and go out when the moon is full, but still wear costumes and make up


You are right Cami.I would love to hve sth with diff costumes for some fun


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I'm still expecting MarcelDH to come up with something.. Otherwise I have in mind a few options for Friday, 21st..


The Thursday night drinks usually gets posted on Tuesday evening. If we post too early it isnt as successful. Timing is everything in life...


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> The Thursday night drinks usually gets posted on Tuesday evening. If we post too early it isnt as successful. Timing is everything in life...


I recall posting last week's on Sunday evening which turned out to be a huge success.. any oppositions??


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I'm still expecting MarcelDH to come up with something.. Otherwise I have in mind a few options for Friday, 21st..


The Thursday night drinks usually gets posted on Tuesday evening. If we post too early it isnt as successful. Timing is everything in life...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> I recall posting last week's on Sunday evening which turned out to be a huge success.. any oppositions??


Yes but Thursday night drinks and Beer lovers night are two very different evenigns out and attract different people. There is no reason why they cannot co-exist. So if you want to go ahead and plan a Beer lovers night go ahead.

We will carry on with our own tried and tested formula THURSDAY NIGHT DRINKS.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me! More beer and drinking! That's what life is all about


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Drinking is not compulsary at these events, and I am sure there where some not drinking last Thursday.

IMHO no point having break away meetings, variety is the key and all credit to getadgzcb for hosting something.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah some people have strawberry milkshakes and other non-alcoholic drinks


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> Drinking is not compulsary at these events, and I am sure there where some not drinking last Thursday.
> 
> IMHO no point having break away meetings, variety is the key and all credit to getadgzcb for hosting something.


There is no reason why getadgzcb cannot have his beer nights on Fridays. And why we cannot continue with the Thursday night drinks.
Like Ipshi does her Saturday night dinners....
Then people are free to choose what they want to do. Don't you think?

Obviously the organisers will each do what they are more comfortable doing. After all if we organise it we also get to choose

As i have said numerous times.... if you want something different you can organise it, you don't all have to wait for the usual organisers to organise it! 
Good luck in all your various ideas. Variety is the spice of life! Let's see how many people start rolling up their sleeves and put their money where their mouth is!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We havent done a quiz night in forever... it was my one night a week I got out of my apartment out:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the guy who organized it isn't around.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It used to be Mikey, HarryPalmer or me who used to put up the thread. I'll be back in a week's time and will make a booking at Bidi Bondi! I miss quiz night too


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It used to be Mikey, HarryPalmer or me who used to put up the thread. I'll be back in a week's time and will make a booking at Bidi Bondi! I miss quiz night too


Keep me posted on this Bidi Bondi thing. Now that I am on wheels I think can attend.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> We will carry on with our own tried and tested formula THURSDAY NIGHT DRINKS.


Sometimes I just don't get you.. "your own tried..", are we being separated into different groups now?!??



Yoga girl said:


> There is no reason why getadgzcb cannot have his beer nights on Fridays. And why we cannot continue with the Thursday night drinks.
> Like Ipshi does her Saturday night dinners....


So now we get to have ownership of these events? "why getadgzcb cannot have his...".. What's wrong with you today?? 
Dinner nights are something completely different compared to drinks nights so I can't get your point there.. Besides I don't see a point in organizing a night out both on Thursday & Friday every week.. That'll just break people apart further.. Unless you're considering us to be spoiling your THURSDAY NIGHT DRINKS then I won't mind just sitting in my corner and waiting for the regulars to post an event?



mikeyb said:


> Drinking is not compulsary at these events, and I am sure there where some not drinking last Thursday.
> IMHO no point having break away meetings, variety is the key and all credit to getadgzcb for hosting something.


Yupp there were people who didn't drink at all.. And on the other hand the more the merrier these nights are, unless you want to form a private group to hang around with?

And thanks mikey, I was just doing my bit


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

qetadgzcb, you did GREAT mate. just look at how many hit the reply on this thread 

stop wasting precious time and start posting where we meet next


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Keep me posted on this Bidi Bondi thing. Now that I am on wheels I think can attend.


Drinking and driving would be very irresponsible though 

And even though I don't attend any of these events I do read about each and every one (and the feedback)! Good job qetadgzcb :clap2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah its true... I read somewhere...

"Why drink and drive ... when you can smoke and fly ..."


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> Drinking is not compulsary at these events, and I am sure there where some not drinking last Thursday.
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

qetadgzcb said:


> Sometimes I just don't get you.. "your own tried..", are we being separated into different groups now?!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It must be that my mind has been affected by the line of work I am in but I sincerely think that the beer nights and drinks nights in 5 star hotels cater to different groups of people. And that there is enough to go round for all of us.
Why do you want to limit the events to one per week???? I really dont understand that!
Surely it would be a win-win for everyone to have more choices not only the type of place, but also location and day! 

With the amount of expats active on this forum we should have something different going on every night of the week!!!
I remember seeing Moe plan a cinema night last week.... now I personally would love to see that become a regular event!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yoga_girl said:


> With the amount of expats active on this forum we should have something different going on every night of the week!!!
> I remember seeing Moe plan a cinema night last week.... now I personally would love to see that become a regular event!


I'm planning to make it as regular as possible! I'll probably get a movie night planned for next week, keen on the Green Hornet!

And yes it would be a plus to have multiple events per week. The positives and negatives of both offerings can then be evened out. With beer nights, I've noticed lots of people come but they're all over the place and last Thursday there were people who came that I never even talked to! On the drink nights, the crowd is more intimate as you often sit in a common area and not just anywhere. So we should definitely have both, wouldn't mind sometime in the Irish Village next, loved their fish and chips and just want an excuse to go back 

There's no need to argue here, we can all have our cake and eat it with a little coordination 

@getadgzcb, you should definitely consider doing another one, would be great to hang out more. The beer wasn't the best but I sure had a lot of it!

@Yoga_girl, what are you and Marcel planning for this week since it's the 6 month anniversary of these Thursday drink events?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

There's no need to argue here, we can all have our cake and eat it with a little coordination 


:clap2:


@Yoga_girl, what are you and Marcel planning for this week since it's the 6 month anniversary of these Thursday drink events?[/QUOTE]

All will be revealed soon..... Got some great ideas brewing we just need to put the finer touches on! Just remember: all good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah but preferably before the weekend ends unlike those wonderful offers I get via txt on my mobile. It's nice to know that there was a sale last week but would've been nicer to know that there is a sale going or will go on


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't plan drinking....much...

Sure you have stuff to eat there no and drink normal stuff like water, juice ?


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

So, where is the next meeting?


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally think Yoga girl needs to be a bit more open minded!. it was a great evening and Im pretty sure everyone enjoyed themselves.

When is the next one, we await the organisors?


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright people.. If you'd been expecting the meet-up details for this week since Friday morning, it's your lucky day..

Go ahead and check Friday night fever! | 21st January - Rock Bottom Cafe, TECOM!


----------

